

Selecting which apps to build - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/9415214701/selecting-which-apps-to-build

======
g-garron
I think you need to focus on:

\- Potencial audience \- Is that audience one that will be willing to pay? \-
Does the price times the potencia sells, worth the effort?

With those three points you can start.

------
lafeber
A quick remark: Watch out for building too many small apps. Just like with
building too many websites, at some point you're unable to maintain all of
them as customers will demand updates/add-ons.

------
CesareBorgia
There already is a site dedicated to arthouse torrents: karagarga.net

